# AskAndy Russia Tour



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll be in Russia in June.

Any AskAndy Members in these cities that want to get together and test some Vodka?

*Moscow
Uglich
Yaroslavl
Kuzino
Kizhi
Mandrogy
St. Petersburg

*Post here or e-mail me!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like a very interesting itinerary. Do keep us posted.

opcorn:

I am in Vienna now, heading to Croatia shortly to give a talk at a meeting including some of my new friends in the Eastern Euro textile industry (only tangentially related to what I do). Some were pretty high up in the Soviet era fashion industry, especially Hungary, and told me there was a respected and thriving industry, but USSR demands put quantity well over quality. It will be interesting to see what you find now.

PS: Sample the borscht (and other culinary offerings) and report back, too, please.


----------



## iLarry (Oct 4, 2015)

I just wish what my English will be not so poor :fool: 
All my words baggage will last no more then one beer glass  
But I'd be happy to say Hello at Moscow :beer:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

iLarry:

Great! I'm looking forward to meeting you. We'll set something up as the date gets closer. And after a couple of vodkas (or even beer) I should be able to speak Russian!


----------



## iLarry (Oct 4, 2015)

Sounds good! :amazingreparing some Borscht for you!


----------



## rhys1937 (Sep 25, 2012)

How annoying... just as I leave Russia for the states, you come to Russia


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

rhys1937 said:


> How annoying... just as I leave Russia for the states, you come to Russia


Maybe we're the same person - never seen together!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

iLarry said:


> Sounds good! :amazingreparing some Borscht for you!


iLarry:

Looks good! I guess you can't beet that soup!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're set for Moscow thanks to the generosity of Jimmy of Imperial Tailors in Red Square and iLarry! Thanks gentlemen, I'm looking forward to meeting you.

Anyone else in Moscow or going to be there?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And here is the invitation:

















 Дмитрий Корольков пригласил(а) Вас на событие «Andy Visit».  когда среда, 15 июня 2016 г., 13:00 MSK - 16:00 MSK место Рыбный переулок 2
Москва, Россия участники Вы URL-адрес message://%3CBLU437-SMTP10B0D01C0817D87871CA3EA9770%40phx.gbl%3E?c=1463409990&k=%7C487468800/cv/HfPqESj заметка Гостиный Двор, Рыбный пер., 2, секция 130-132
Джимми Котвани 


Принять 

Отклон. 

Возмож. 

 


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

New Member, alexau, will be joining us in Moscow!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Set for St. Petersburg!
June 24. 
*Friday AskAndy Event** 1- 3
*Imperial Tailors
191025, Russia, St. Petersburg, 
ul. Marat, d. 14
Phone: +7 (812) 702-6212 
the E-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Make sure to try some "Little Obama" ice cream while you are over there!

edit: it's a real flavor...


----------



## iLarry (Oct 4, 2015)

So Andy arrived safely and we're looking forward to meet him tomorrow at Moscow North River Terminal:beer: I just hope he'll allow me to post some photos from his visit.. :beers::biggrin:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

See everyone here today, Wednesday June 15 at 1 PM!:

*Imperial Tailoring Co. *
*Www.mytailor.ru*
109012, Russia, Moscow, 
Gostiny Dvor, Fish Lane., D. 2, section 130-132
Phone: + 7 (495) 232 1441 E-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Very interesting day at Imperial Tailors. Their shop is spectacular. Hope to put up info and photos later today after we explore the Moscow Metro!

But had to post a huge *THANK YOU* to iLarry who without his navigational skills we wouldn't have made it there or back! He met us at the ship and got us to the tailor. iLarry's English is great and he has some wonderful stories about his family and his travels.

More later!


----------



## iLarry (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, it was a great day for sure! 
I'm so happy what I was lucky to meet Andy personally. I must admit easily what Andy is one of the most well educated, intelligent and interesting persons which I've met in my lifetime - a true Gentleman. 
It was a real pleasure to talk with him about everything starting from Brooks Brothers non-iron chinos up to the "Devil Wears Prada" movie. :icon_hailthee: 
I honestly hope what he'll have a lot of pleasant memories after this Tour also!


----------

